

Why did Apple make Facetime an independent app? - emilepetrone

Why didn't it include it with an upgraded iChat?
======
koichi
I think "FaceTime" is really important for them to brand, and by mixing it
with iChat you're taking away from that.

In the keynote, Jobs called the iSight camera "FaceTime" camera, even. I think
we'll see a shift towards FaceTime in a lot of things.

~~~
emilepetrone
I thought it was going to become an open standard...

------
pistoriusp
I'm wondering the same thing, surely it makes sense to provide "IM" support as
well.

It seems logical to attack BBM and gchat.

